
Show HN: Taxaroo, an on-demand platform for tax preparation - tsestrich
https://www.taxaroo.com
======
tsestrich
Hey, HN! Long-time fan, infrequent contributor here. I posted this a while
back, but since I didn't get much traction I believe it's fair game to re-
post.

My co-founder and I are excited to share with you our startup - Taxaroo. At
the risk of sounding cheesy, think of Taxaroo as "Uber", but for tax
preparation. Taxaroo is a marketplace that matches tax filers with
professional tax preparers entirely online. We offer up-front, fixed-price
quotes based on clients' unique tax situation, and match them with experienced
tax preparers that are able to handle that specific scenario. Clients pay no
additional fees to us - we only charge tax preparers a referral fee.

Beyond simply a marketplace, Taxaroo is also a convenient (and secure)
platform for you, as a client, to exchange documents and basic personal
information with your preparer (rather than emails, lugging stuff to someone's
office, or [shudder] faxing docs). We also enable you to pay with a credit
card and only be charged once you've approved your final tax return(s).

Though we've been working on this for nearly a year, we only recently opened
up the platform for tax preparers and have already received a strong response
and lots of enthusiasm. We have signed up professionals from across the U.S.
with an average experience of over 17 years preparing taxes. We rigorously
validate several levels of identification and credentials, and verify these
with the IRS.

We'd love for you to check it out and let us know what you all think! If
you're getting ready for tax season, we want to offer HN a 10% discount for
the first 25 people using this promo link:
[https://taxaroo.com/getstarted/LOVE4HN](https://taxaroo.com/getstarted/LOVE4HN).

Thanks,

Tim (Co-founder and CTO, Taxaroo)

